# [PDFlib] - PDF in erzeugte PDF einfügen (als Hintergrund z.B.)



## PsychoEagle (21. September 2005)

*[PDFlib] - Importieren einer PDF-Datei (als Hintergrund z.B.)*

Tach

ich möchte mit PDFlib eine vorhandene PDF-Datei bearbeiten. Jedoch kommt bei unten stehenden Code folgendes:


```
Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'PDFlibException' with message 'PDF import (PDI) not supported in this configuration' in C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\versuche\fyler\import-pdf.php:7 Stack trace: #0 C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\versuche\fyler\import-pdf.php(7): pdf_open_pdi(Resource id #2, 'flyer_eigenheim...', '', 0) #1 {main} thrown in C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\versuche\fyler\import-pdf.php on line 7
```


```
<?php
    $p = PDF_new(); 
    if (PDF_open_file($p, "htdocs/versuche/fyler/test.pdf") == 0) {
        die("Error: ". PDF_get_errmsg($p));
    } 

    $doc = PDF_open_pdi($p, "flyer_eigenheimzulage.pdf", "", 0);
    if (doc == -1) {
        printf("PDF-Eingabedatei '%s' kann nicht geöffnet werden\n", filename);
        exit(1);
    }
    $page = PDF_open_pdi_page($p, $doc, 1, "");
    if (page == -1) {
        printf("Seite %d der PDF-Datei '%s' ist nicht zu öffnen\n", pageno, filename);
        exit(2);
    }

    PDF_begin_page($p, 20, 20);

    PDF_fit_pdi_page($p, $page, 0, 0, "adjustpage");
    PDF_close_pdi_page($p, $page);
    PDF_close_pdi($p, $doc); 

    PDF_end_page($p); 
    PDF_close($p); 
?>
```


PDF Dateien erzeugen klappt. Aber sobald ich eine bestehende PDF Datei laden will klappt nichts und der Fehler kommt.

Pfadangaben stimmen. Arbeite mit xampp.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## PsychoEagle (23. September 2005)

*topicnachobenschieb*

niemand ne Idee?  

.oO( warum kennen sich auch nur so wenige mit PDFlib aus )


----------



## sh0x (6. Januar 2006)

*Re: [PDFlib] - Importieren einer PDF-Datei (als Hintergrund z.B.)*

Hallo PsychoEagle,

hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ist ja schon 3 Monate her. Hier hat wirklich scheinbar keiner Ahnung von dem Thema. Ich suche nämlich ebenfalls nach einer Lösung. Habe etwas das gleiche Problem.
Will eine vorhandene PDF-Datei öffnen und einfach per PDF_set_info eine Versionsnummer oder Autor oder whatever in den PDF-Header schreiben.
Daran scheitere ich schon 2 Wochen.

Befrei mich von dem Übel 

Ach nochwas, ich habe FPDF, PDFLib (Vollversion). Muss doch mit einer Geschichte möglich sein oder?


----------



## helaukoenig (6. Januar 2006)

@sh0x: noch einmal mein Tipp http://www.fpdf.de/downloads/addons/59/, dort gibt es ein Skript von Sacha MPS, das verspricht die Eigenschaften einer pdf-Datei auszulesen und dann müsstes du die Eigenschaften über Header neu setzen und die Datei wieder speichern.
 Denke ich mir mal so


----------



## sh0x (10. Januar 2006)

@helaukoenig:

Das Auslesen der Eigenschaften klappt wunderbar. Habe ich schon ausprobiert.
Aber ich scheitere daran, eine Eigenschaft in schon bestehende PDF-Dateien hinzuzufügen.

Ein Beispiel.

```
pdf_set_info($pdf, "Version", "9.0");
```
Wenn ich mit PDFLIB ein neues PDF erstelle, kann ich zum Beispiel einfach ein Headerfeld namens "Version" mit obigem Befehl einfügen. Mit dem Script von Sascha schaffe ich es auch die Versionsnummer auszulesen. Allerdings kriege ich es nicht hin mit obigem Befehl in existierende PDFs die Versionsnummer einzufügen...
Vielleicht fällt dir ja noch was ein


----------

